

Redis 2.6.0 Released - johns
http://redis.io/download#2.6.0

======
pjscott
Joy to all! This means that the Lua scripting is now available in a stable
release!

Want to use Redis as a very fast bloom filter server? A couple of short Lua
scripts can make it happen. Want to do some operation which would require a
lot of round-trips to Redis? Turn it into a Lua script and get rid of those
network round-trips. Once you get used to having this capability, it starts to
feel indespensible, an essential feature that Redis would be incomplete
without.

Oh, and I guess there are a bunch of other improvements in 2.6 -- reduced
memory usage, more convenient command-line options for redis-server, some
handy new commands, and a lot more -- but really, the Lua scripting is so good
that it outshines everything else.

~~~
burke
That sounded like fun, so:

Bloom filters in redis: <https://gist.github.com/3936629>

Turns out it's kinda hard to get a decent hashing algorithm working in redis-
lua-land, but I'm sure an implementation of murmurhash wouldn't be so hard if
one had a few hours.

EDIT: It's worth mentioning, too, that we've been using a collection of lua
scripts to manage inventory reservations at Shopify since March, and the tech
has worked very well for us.

~~~
pjscott
I was thinking that you could have the client pass in a couple of hash values,
and then use linear combinations of them to get a bunch of independent-enough
hashes. This is mathematically fine, and hash functions are a dime a dozen
when you're not in redis-lua-land. Paper justifying this technique:

[http://www.eecs.harvard.edu/~michaelm/postscripts/tr-02-05.p...](http://www.eecs.harvard.edu/~michaelm/postscripts/tr-02-05.pdf)

------
aaronblohowiak
My (pretty exhaustive) notes from RedisConf today, in five parts:

<https://gist.github.com/3932768>

<https://gist.github.com/3933451>

<https://gist.github.com/3934073>

<https://gist.github.com/3935007>

<https://gist.github.com/3935671>

~~~
jimktrains2
Would you mind putting them into a single gist or git repo or would you mind
if I do?

~~~
blutonium
One file: <http://pastebin.com/tASCpVMH>

------
jimktrains2
Congratulations to antirez and all the other commiters! It's been a long
awaited release and there are still a lot of good things to come!

------
antirez
Related -> <http://antirez.com/news/21>

------
didip
Can one simply upgrade from 2.4 -> 2.6? No data migration involved?

Side topic: It's pretty cool that you guys have dedicated pages for
administration. <http://redis.io/topics/admin>

~~~
agildehaus
Read the release notes. There's an entire section about migration from 2.4 to
2.6.

Short answer: You can simply upgrade.

------
plasma
I can't tell, does 2.6 include Sentinel / failover support?

~~~
antirez
Both Redis 2.6 and latest 2.4 patch release are ready to be monitored by
Sentinel as targets of the monitoring.

Redis 2.6 includes an experimental implementation of Sentinel considered in
beta stage, that will be upgraded with every new release of 2.8.

The development of Redis Sentinel continues in the unstable branch in the
meantime. Basically at some point when Sentinel will be declared stable, 2.6
will ship with a stable version of Sentinel, however 2.8 may implement
additional support for Sentinel features that may not be available for 2.6.

